# Ipad utilité



## cenker (7 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir, 
voila je suis un apple user depuis quelques années.  j'ai en effet découvert l'univers d'Apple au travers de l'Imac familiale. J'ai rapidement succombé et j'ai enchainé : ipod touch, macbook pro, iphone..
Depuis quelque temps déjà l'idée de posséder un Ipad me tente, voulant le garder très longtemps du moins assez longtemps je me suis inévitablement  tourné vers l'Ipad Air 2. 
Cependant, je m'interroge sur son utilité. Est ce utile ? 
Etes vous dans mon cas, à savoir utilisateur possédant à la fois un ordinateur et un ipad. l'ipad est il rapidement mit de côté ou pas ? A t'il une utilisation particulière ? 

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Je serai tenté de répondre que, si tu te poses la question de l'utilité d'avoir un iPad (à laquelle personne ne peut répondre à ta place), c'est que tu n'en as pas besoin.

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai un iMac et un iPad. L'iPad me sert d'ordinateur portable - en particulier en dehors de chez moi (où je ne peux emmener mon Mac) - de visualisueur de photos et de lecteur de documents et magazines. Et je m'en sers pratiquement tous les jours.

Cela dit, ce n'est que mon expérience et c'est à toi à établir à quoi un iPad pourrait te servir et si tu en as réellement besoin.


----------



## adixya (8 Janvier 2015)

Moi je n'ai pas de MacBook Pro ou air et l'iPad est parfaitement complémentaire de l'iMac et de l'iPhone. C'est pour un usage maison ou déplacement tgv / avion.

Pour les déplacements quotidiens c'est évidemment l'iPhone. Et à la maison c'est soit l'iMac soit l'iPad.

L'iPad je m'en sers pour regarder la TV pendant que je cuisine, pour lire des magazines et livres, faire de l'Internet / forums / réseaux sociaux et regarder des films stockés sur mon Mac dans mon lit ou  mon canapé.
Je stocke aussi toutes mes photos de la photothèque iCloud dessus.

Un MacBook ne me sert a rien en l'état. Juste en vacances, j'ai besoin d'un ordinateur d'appoint pour synchroniser, décharger les photos etc. Mais je le fais avec un vieil ordi Windows, je vais pas acheter un MacBook pour ça.

Mais vu que tu as déjà un MacBook ça peut être redondant avec l'iPad faut voir...


----------



## lineakd (10 Janvier 2015)

@adixya, pourquoi tu ne te sers pas de ton iPad pour la synchronisation et le transfert des photos quand tu es en vacances?


----------



## adixya (11 Janvier 2015)

Ah oui comment on fait ? Ça m'intéresse !!


----------



## lineakd (11 Janvier 2015)

@adixya, dépend de... Est ce que tes prises de photos sont en raw ou jpg? Tu en fais quoi quand tu les transferts vers ce vieux Pc?
As tu essayé l'adaptateur lightning vers le lecteur de la carte sd?


----------



## adixya (11 Janvier 2015)

Ce sont des jpg pris par l'iPhone.
Sinon dur le PC je les convertis en couleur 24 bits pour alléger les fichiers sans toucher à la résolution. Mais bon je peux le faire plus tard une fois de retour.
Avec l'adaptateur de je pourrais transférer vers une carte SD c'est vrai je n'y avais pas pensé sauf qu'il ne faut vraiment pas la perdre cette carte SD si on met tous les backups des vacances !!


----------



## lineakd (11 Janvier 2015)

@adixya, sinon une solution simple si ta tablette a suffisamment de place pour tes photos et de transférer les photos de l'iPhone vers l'iPad en te servant d'un "câble lightning vers usb" ainsi que d'un "adaptateur pour appareil photo lightning vers usb".
Tu branches l'adaptateur sur l'iPad puis tu y connectes le câble lightning venant de l'iPhone et y pourras transférer tes photos de l'iPhone directement sur l'iPad sans que les photos soient détériorées en passant par le flux de photos.
Pour toi, l'adaptateur lightning vers le lecteur ne te servira à rien comme tu utilises un smartphone pour la prise de photos de vacances.
Il est possible après que photos soient sur l'iPad de les mettre dans une app (documents readdle ou un autre) que dans la pellicule de l'app photos. Pour qu'elles ne se retrouvent pas sur le flux de photos à la moindre connection de ta tablette à un réseau quelconque.
J'ai ajouté un autre périphérique iusbport2 dans mon sac de voyages mais il existe d'autres périphériques du même genre.


----------

